# Peavey Valve king 100 2-12



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Have been using my Blackheart amp to try and get the tone I am after. At the end of the day I have to eq it and pedal it to get close, but not close enough. 
What I want is to plug in and play, get my Metal on:rockon2:

The Peavey has the two channels and all the gain I need on tap, also some other features that allow for some tone shaping and flexability. Master volume will also allow me to play at home, has plenty of power for playing out as well.

Have any of you guys tried out the combo or head?
For the price $529 head and $599 2-12 combo I don't think you can go wrong.. (LA Music)
What do you think?

Bevo


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I was taking a look at one yesterday, didn't get a chance to play it but it looked and felt cheap. Just my first impression of it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this was my "i gotta use your amp since you wont help bring my halfstack downstairs" jam amp for a few months while i was at school.

decent amp, but i'd AB it with a peavey bandit if you want to get your metal on. I got it to do a reasonable (nowhere near brutal) metal tone by boosting it with a modded tubescreamer.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmmm so sounds like it may not be the right amp..

What do you recomend then, want to keep the price down on it to under $800.
Don't spend much time in clean and don't want any modeling crap. Clean high gain 50-100 watts, 1-12 or 2-12 with master volume.

Thanks


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 112 model and with the right guitar you will get that heavy metal sound you want. I mostly use my Lado and don't need any pedals


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

for $800 and under?

Mesa F-30, mesa DC-3 or DC-5, should be around $700 for any of those.

might i recommend boosting it - www.bodenhamer-electronics.com - top quality mods for all sorts of distortion and overdrive pedals!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Kustom Quad 100 DFX :rockon2: or Randall RG


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=19504#


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

peavey for playing metal?..hum, not the road i would take realy. Specialy with a walve king, like other mentionned, better look at older marshalls, or boogies even to get a good metal sound. 

TO me even the tube amps from Peavey still have to much of that "country" twang in them to sound metal.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks guy...

Wanted to try out some of these amps but have been down with the sickness, did get to L&M and tried out the Tech-21.
Heard somewhere it was supposed to be pretty good but not the one I tried, felt and sounded to Fender for me.

The Randalls have my attention right now, even the SS models like the RX look like they are worthy of a test.

I have been looking for the Mesa's Budda recomended but have had no luck, is it still in production..sorry guess I could just check the site.

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no, the ones i recommended are not in production.

check craigslist, kijiji, ebay - they come up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> peavey for playing metal?..hum, not the road i would take realy. Specialy with a walve king, like other mentionned, better look at older marshalls, or boogies even to get a good metal sound.
> 
> TO me even the tube amps from Peavey still have to much of that "country" twang in them to sound metal.


*shakes head in disappointment*

1. peavey 5150. THE metal amp of the early 90's. been on countless metal recordings to date.
2. peavey XXX and JSX. they also bring the metal.
3. marshalls for metal? i wouldnt use a marshall for modern metal. some do, but its not my thing. not even a JVM.

peavey for playing metal? thousands of metalheads aren't wrong


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda

How do you like your Kustom and Traynor amps?

Bev


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

Budda said:


> *shakes head in disappointment*
> 
> 1. peavey 5150. THE metal amp of the early 90's. been on countless metal recordings to date.
> 2. peavey XXX and JSX. they also bring the metal.
> ...


+1

Marshalls have to be super cranked up to even play EARLY 80s metal.

Peavey's have that sound at damn near every volume!:rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Budda
> 
> How do you like your Kustom and Traynor amps?
> 
> Bev


www.soundclick.com/thebuddaproject - "sexy strat" and "sexy les paul" are both home recordings of said guitars into the Kustom. turned out nicely, excuse the playing lol.

my kustom has a really nice clean channel, and the OD is great for 50's style rock n' roll kinda stuff. no mid knob  but has a "mid shift" button which either makes the sound very tight and focused, or warm and raw, sounds more "open" if you will.

i sold the traynor because after getting my full stack, it just didnt get turned on. i used it for about 3 or 4 years in two different bands, and it held up well .

I LOVE the YCV80's and YCS100's clean channel. it just makes me drool every time. the YCV80 had a good crunch channel, but even with a boost pedal (which i tried after i sold it lol) can't do modern metal. it CAN, however, serve up some great crunch. a speaker swab would probably help a lot as well.

www.purevolume.com/deathcharge - the YCV80 (used a hamer SFX2 doublecut, basswood body 2 stock buckers 24.75 scale) and my guitar is the louder one in the mix (unfortunately.. my buddy had some nice clean rhythm stuff!). professionally recorded in a true blue studio.

www.purevolume.com/inreligio - band #2, gibson LP studio w/ the YCV80. the recordings aren't great, as there was some noise coming from some cables - it was a more budget recording hehe. but we're just happy to play back our own songs, it was fun!

i'd rate the YCV80 higher then the VK212, i preferred the cleans of the 80 - the VK would do more modern tones better, with a boost pedal. the YCV80 isnt too bad used, but still costs more then the VK.

I didnt get to try a decent distortion pedal into the YCV when i had it, but i owned a boss metalzone for a little bit when i had the traynor and the MT-2 into the clean.. just couldnt EQ it up to fit. if i had the clean channel sounding nice and full (expander on, low bass, fair bit of treble and mids) then the MT sounded uberbassy, and if i took out the expander then the MT sounded plain harsh.

i'd like to know how it interacts with a JoBo modded DS-1 (not that i have one lol)

i hope the descriptions werent too hard to follow, and help out


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda

It was fun going through your site, more fun to listen to you JSX than the smaller amps...not that they were bad.

Im starting to think that the best way to go may just be to get 5150 and a 2-12 for home. If I can get the tubes cranking and the master taming the beast I will be fine...will be getting a house sooner than later so why not eh!!
No sense in messing with small amps if I can make a big one work, plus its got everything I want...no brainer...now that I look back at it.

LA Music has them for just over a thousand. So which one 6505, 5150 2 or plus? Think I will drop down there on Friday and have some fun..

Bev


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> *shakes head in disappointment*
> 
> 1. peavey 5150. THE metal amp of the early 90's. been on countless metal recordings to date.
> 2. peavey XXX and JSX. they also bring the metal.
> ...


well...Thousands of metalhead might be a bit much, even Eddie admited that the 5150 sucked and need to be heavily modified by his tech each time peavey sent one. for evey peavey you see a metal head using, you'll see 100 metal heads using a marshall or a boogie. As for new metal..i would'nt realy know, i'm more into late 70's to mid 90's stuff myself. i've tried all the above Peaveys, and could have gotten then a full cost if wanted but rather pay more and get something better...to my ears that is. 

NEVER confuse the stuff you see Big names use doh...no one of those ARTIST label hardely use any of these amps stock, specialy peavy. Even marshall, boogies, fender are all costum retrofited to the artist's need realy.

I'm voicing my personnal experience with Peavey here, they do have good products, but for metal, far from my first choice. A crancked out JCM 900 with a overdrive will sound more metal any day of the week to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Budda
> 
> It was fun going through your site, more fun to listen to you JSX than the smaller amps...not that they were bad.
> 
> ...


120W is rock-the-foundations-in-your-basement loud. you'll want to buy an attenuator


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> well...Thousands of metalhead might be a bit much, even Eddie admited that the 5150 sucked and need to be heavily modified by his tech each time peavey sent one. for evey peavey you see a metal head using, you'll see 100 metal heads using a marshall or a boogie. As for new metal..i would'nt realy know, i'm more into late 70's to mid 90's stuff myself. i've tried all the above Peaveys, and could have gotten then a full cost if wanted but rather pay more and get something better...to my ears that is.
> 
> NEVER confuse the stuff you see Big names use doh...no one of those ARTIST label hardely use any of these amps stock, specialy peavy. Even marshall, boogies, fender are all costum retrofited to the artist's need realy.
> 
> I'm voicing my personnal experience with Peavey here, they do have good products, but for metal, far from my first choice. A crancked out JCM 900 with a overdrive will sound more metal any day of the week to me.


no, im pretty sure there's over 1000 guys using peavey 5150's. at some point, every metalhead guitarist wants one it seems lol. most guys dont use modded 5150's. off the top of my head, i can name 3 bands that use modded ones - EVH, machine head, and chimaira. 3.

im not saying what big names use, im saying whats in the records and what i've seen on stages .

marshall in metal? sure, if you're playing power metal. and even then.. lol.

Marshall JCM's generally equates to 80's thrash and power metal. i wouldnt pick a marshall for metal, i'd be all over mesa/VHT/ENGL/framus myself.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> no, im pretty sure there's over 1000 guys using peavey 5150's. at some point, every metalhead guitarist wants one it seems lol. most guys dont use modded 5150's. off the top of my head, i can name 3 bands that use modded ones - EVH, machine head, and chimaira. 3.
> 
> im not saying what big names use, im saying whats in the records and what i've seen on stages .
> 
> ...


, 
dude..the 80's WAS metal...everything else is..well...something else..hehehe, maybe we have different sounds in mind..i'm talking more 80's stuff, early metalica, maiden, priest, dio, etc etc. that kinda stuff. Not the insanly distortion sound of today's band.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think you guys are talking different types of Metal, Iron Maiden and Chimera are like 1978 Corvette and a 2008 Corvette.. Both cool but Very different.

The new Metal is more diverse with tunings from Standard to "A" with up to 8 string guitars. The guys from the 80's are pretty much using the same thing they did then.
Listen to some old Slayer and the latest that came out..EMG's 800's just like before..I am a huge Slayer fan and thats ok, I love that sound...But I prefer new not NU Metal...hey Im over 40 and have been through all of it, I was lovin some RATT today and playing some Chimera when I got home.

The new amps are fitting a new generation of Metal guys that the old JCM's just can't fit anymore.
As for mods, your right..If I had an amp tech nothing would be stock, But I would need to start with the the best of the day and go from there, Marshall would be last on the list, none of the new stuff is worth it to me.

My 2 cents
Bev


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bevo, you're right, i'm tallking original metal....maiden style..hehehe. For marshall, i agree, the new stuff...sucks to me. i had them all..and i mean all.hehehe. i stop loving them at the JCM900. now, i own a Mesa Boogie MarkIII recently bought with two 1x12 thiele, wow, now that, is metal..hehehe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

maiden is after original metal  but why argue semantics.

i like the new stuff because its a different kind of heavy from the old stuff. i have an amp that can do both, and do both well - i feel pretty lucky in that respect .

btw, chimaira is nu metal.. and their latest disc has some pretty badass riffage hehe.

bevo, which genre of metal are you going for?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Buda CHimaia ain't heavy metal, that's either death metal or speed metal, what whole deepthroat thing. as for maiden, it is the first generation of Heavy Metal band with other bands like Priest, Scorpion and all.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Disecting metal again eh:sport-smiley-002:

I like it all except for the Satriani type shredding.. Love the CC, Lamb of God, Hatebreed, Six Feet Under, Paths of Possesion, Melesch, Killswitch, Meshugga, In Flames, Unearth, Soilwork, Death all the above and much more, don't have my Ipod with me..

NU metal to me is more Korn, Sytem of a Down, Godsmack...Chimera not so much, they are straight ahead speed metal.
Another way of looking at it is, if its on the radio claiming its Metal then its NU...

Found a F-30 by the way in a 1-12 combo for $800, they are bringing it in for me from out west.. There is only one model right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dont call satriani metal at all lol.

chimaira is nu metal - tuned down, came out at the same time. they just happen to be a way better band then a LOT of the guys they came out with. do you listen to machine head at all? you'd probably like them too  plenty of singing as well.

also, speed metal i would also call power metal.. enough of that.

$800 for an F-30? that's $100 too much over the top going rate - talk 'em down.

PS: the radio plays hard rock. sirius/satellite radio probably plays heavier metal.

enough of dissecting metal (its been done to death.. and i happen to own a book on the history of metal up until around 04?.. i know something about the genre )

there's the F-30 combo, F-50 combo and head, and F-100 head.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda

Found a F100 2-12 for $750..Is that a good one?

Bev


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Budda
> 
> Found a F100 2-12 for $750..Is that a good one?
> 
> Bev


that's a realy good find at that price...sure you can offer him 600$ for it


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

al3d said:


> Buda CHimaia ain't heavy metal, that's either death metal or speed metal, what whole deepthroat thing. as for maiden, it is the first generation of Heavy Metal band with other bands like Priest, Scorpion and all.



Maiden was part of the New Wave of British Heavy Metal, along with bands like Saxon, Samson, Diamond Head, Tygers of Pan Tang etc...even Def Leppard was part of that group before Mutt Lange turned them into bubblegum. The NWOBHM bands were influenced by late 60's VERY early 70's bands hard rock bands like Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Judas Priest, UFO, Thin Lizzy, Deep Purple etc. Another interesting element of the NWOBHM bands was their incorporation of elements that could be attributed to punk rock, the old fart metalers didnt really accept the new bands at the time. 

Scorpions were part of the 'Kraut Rock' thing (a category they loathed) and were only significant in the German speaking countries and Japan until after Uli Roth left and the went commercial. It wasnt until Matthias Jabs joined that they were able to ditch that tag and hit a truly international audience. Scorpions date back to 1967 or 68.....same generation of bands as Led Zeppelin and Deep Purple. Scorps were late bloomers.

A lot of people THINK that Maiden came out in the same movement as Judas Priest or the Scorpions but that is not the case. Many bands of the Priest/Scorps group of acts did very well in the 80's but their origins are pre-Maiden/Saxon/Tygers. Scorps and Priest even predate Rainbow and Whitesnake.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> A lot of people THINK that Maiden came out in the same movement as Judas Priest or the Scorpions but that is not the case. Many bands of the Priest/Scorps group of acts did very well in the 80's but their origins are pre-Maiden/Saxon/Tygers. Scorps and Priest even predate Rainbow and Whitesnake.


OH..trust me, i know all about that. been into metal for a LONG time, but Zepplin, deep purple have never been considered metal, they have always been Hard Rock, When Priest came along, the term heavy metal music started to appear in relation to a genra and a band. Their 2 lead guitar act was fresh and their sound was more distortion and faster then anyone else. 

Maiden came in 1980 and Priest in 1974 with Rocka Rolla, but that ablum did'nt do nothing, only when they released Sad wing of DEstiny...that hit the market. 

Scoprion release Speedy's comming in 1974 as well, and that was FAST man for the day. 

Priest, Maiden, scoprion are the Top Metal band of late 70's and 80's to me. Whitesnake, saxon and the likes are long gone...i know whitesnake still excist, but it's more a David Coverdale band realy. The Big 3 are still packing 25 000 people arena's all over the world. 

Def Leppard was never a Metal Band, it was always classied as a Soft Rock band, around here at least. 

It's realy hard to categorize bands in certain category....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Budda
> 
> Found a F100 2-12 for $750..Is that a good one?
> 
> Bev


its a good one, although i havent read much on it - i know that a lot of the guys on sevenstring.org loved their experiences with the F-30 though.

i'd still get it. offer $700, check on ebay to see what others are going for. it'll be a solid amp with lots of tone  and you'll probably want an attenuator for it to get the full "mesa power amp" sound.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Did a bit of homework on it and it does have a output wattage switch so you can drop it down to 60 Watts..That should help a bit.

Also seen a post here with the power reducing output tubes, looks like a great idea if they have them for this amp.

Ordered the amp, should be here by next weekend.
Bev


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

So my F100 came in yesterday to the local L&M and I went to pick it up.

Took it out to give her a go and was greeted by a split accross the top of the cab, bent switch and a broken tube down below the speakers

Took a look at the rest of it and it looks ok but you can't really tell till you take it apart.

Now L&M will take it to the shop and try to fix it over the next 2-3 weeks and if it is repairable then I can buy it.
Not feeling the love from the dropped amp nor do I trust a rebuild from them, an amazing tech yes. Joe blow in the back no..

So wait?
Find something else?

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it was most likely damaged during shipping. get it fixed, see how it performs - dont sell it before you actually give it a chance.


----------



## dasboot (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a VK 112 and every time i hit a low note i get this vibrating noise coming out of the amp...i checked the speaker and the tubes and they all seem ok, does anyone know what else could cause the noise?


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

dasboot said:


> I have a VK 112 and every time i hit a low note i get this vibrating noise coming out of the amp...i checked the speaker and the tubes and they all seem ok, does anyone know what else could cause the noise?


It could be the reverb tank in it. Mine used to do that from time to time (VK212) until I modded it into a head and cab combination.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

.. should have made your own thread in amp repairs though..


----------

